# Black Intake tube/strainer for Eheim Ecco



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Has anyone changed the standard green intake tube/strainer from the Eheim to a compatible black one. I have a black background and the green intake really stands out. I'm trying to find a compatible black one that would blend with my background. Eheim does make a universal intake kit, but it's more gray than black.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Any replacement intake from another canister that is black and uses the same size tubing should work fine. I've only owned an Eheim and a Via Aqua so I'm not sure which brands have black intakes.


----------



## hir0 (Nov 11, 2005)

i mounted my tubes on the sides, so it's not as bad.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I'll have to try and find out which tubes from different brands fit 12/16 pipe. On the side isn't bad but that light green eheim strainer really sticks out.


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

> tubes from different brands fit 12/16 pipe.


Does this mean it is 3/4" pipe? If so, the Marineland Magnum intakes/outputs might work. I have a Fluval that the light grey intakes/outputs bothered me so I replaced them with some Magnum ones I had on hand. I hand to heat the tubing a little a hairdryer to get it to slide on, but at least I know it's not coming off. But, I do not own an Eheim to test it.

HTH


----------



## hir0 (Nov 11, 2005)

actually, the tubes on the eccos are smaller. I did think about that also... I wonder why they don't make the things clear.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the input. Actually yes hir0 your right the eccos fit 1/2 inch tubing. I guess you could work around the differece in pipe size with a connector.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Have you tried the intakes for Marineland's Penquin filters? They're a little smaller in diameter than the ones on the HOT Magnum's and they are black as well.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

It's funny you should say that, cause I just ordered some stuff from BigAls and I did order the Penquin intake. I rep unfortnuately couldn't tell me the diameter, but they do seem smaller than the magnum so I'm guessing it will fit.


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

*be careful*

I tried to change out the inlet for a Magnum black one once, it dosen't quite fit. It seems to, but I think it leaked air. I never was sure what happened, the filter lost prime after I thought it was running. It ran overnight. The next morning I realized something was wrong and tried to fix it, luckily the eheim has a high temp shut down to protect the motor.

I don't recommend trying the Magnum inlet on eheim tubing, though maybe if you use a hose clamp on it to tighten it might work.


----------

